# StarWars: Empire at War Gold Pack!



## tattooediam (Apr 12, 2011)

Help Please!! So i bought the above game a few hours ago and after easy and simple install, i reboot, put the cd back into the drive the launcher came up i clicked to play and boom a window which stated that the wrong cd was in the drive 'even tho it the same cd i just installed from' and to insert the correct original sw' eaw gold pack dvd.. Uhm i've tried everything i know how to. I'm running windows 7 and am fairly new to it i just came off a 7 year MAC attack!! LoL But could the compatibility of windows 7 maybe throwing things off during game start up? Some Please help if possible.... I do have a cd-dvd drive!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the pack contains 2 discs, try the other one.

If that doesn't work, see the reply near the bottom of this thread: LucasArts.com | LucasArts Forums: EAW Gold Pack "Please Insert Disc." ...


LucasArts Forums said:


> Hey
> I had the same problem but luckily I have a dad that teaches me tricks.
> Ok what you do is simple:
> 1.open: Computer
> ...


Or this one from EAW Gold Pack Issue - Petroglyph Forums


petroglyphgames said:


> I had the same problem.... Just install the games with the Start/Run command box...browse and open the install folders on the DVD and run EAWX\setup.exe and EAW\setup.exe. Once done you can play the games in safe mode - Start/programm/LucassArts/etc. and select Play (Safe mode) I've played for hours without any errors!


----------

